# Barnes Bullets Hiring - Reloading Exp Required



## BarnesJobs (Apr 22, 2016)

Hello! 

Barnes Bullets is hiring a Senior R&D Technician in Mona, UT. The main requirement for the role is a strong knowledge and experience in reloading as the role entails a lot of product testing. 

I'm not sure if it is allowed to post links on this forum so I won't but you can find the job posting on the Remington Arms website (parent company of Barnes Bullets) and apply there or message me, reply here, whatever works best and we can talk about the position and next steps.

Please note that we do not have relocation assistance available for this position so you would either need to be local to Mona or able to relocate at your own expense.


----------

